# mk3 jetta master cylinder question. NEED HELP!!!



## youni213 (Feb 9, 2011)

i need a master cykinder in my 2.0 mk3 jetta. im gonna order the part off rock auto but it says there are seperate master cylinders whether it has abs or not, or rear disc brakes. mine has rear discs and non abs. is there a difference in these parts or will they all work? any help or info is greatly appreciated


----------



## youni213 (Feb 9, 2011)

bum. i need help here! :beer:


----------



## youni213 (Feb 9, 2011)

ttt. anyone got an answer for me?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and get a New Meyle Master Cylinder from one of the Internet based Sellers.

Should only cost you around $45, and some Sellers offer free ground shipping on Meyle Products or on orders over $50.

I've installed a couple of the Meyles, and they're top grade. Body is alloy, so it will never rust like the original. I suspect it's larger in diameter than the original ABA master cylinder, because it's spec'cd to replace the VR6 master cylinder also.


----------

